# Desktop Won't Load!



## kxhost (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi all,

A friend of mine is running Windows XP, however has a bit of a problem on his hands!

The computer boots up fine, you click your account to log into, it takes longer than usual to login, but the desktop doesn't load!

I tried opening task manager (via ctrl + alt + del) and run Explorer, but with no joy! It just opens his "My Documents" directory. All his files etc are still on his computer (thankfully, as he runs his business off it!)

I've tried replacing the explorer.exe file with a working one, just incase his was corrupt, but with no luck 

He had been using Bulldog AV/Firewall.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Feel free to request any other information and i'll try my best to answer!

Kind regards,

Josh


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

can you boot up in safemode


----------



## kxhost (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi thanks for the response!

Yep I can boot in safemode, but even logging on as Administrator I experience the same problem! Only the wallpaper loads!

Regards

Josh


----------



## J_S_Y_2005 (Nov 29, 2007)

rey to rollback to a previous system restore point in safe mode


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

i have the same problem, my desktop is gone, been a long time tho to so i cant do a system restore, theres no task bar at the bottom, or start tab thingy hehe. I cant open control panel or other things such things that require the windows explorer, when i do try my task bar and start menu flash breifly on the bottom but dissappear as fast as it comes. How do i fix this? i was told also by a friend to open in safe mode to see if it would auto repair that didnt work either.
i have to do all my opening programs and such through task bar.
Geekgirl save me!! :-D or neone that has had this problem and has fixed it :-d thanks lots !!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Tyler21, have you tried Ctrl - alt - delete > File > New Task > sfc /scannow


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

like i'm suppose to know how to do that  so just type sfc or scannow?


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

when i put in sfc a black box pops up, and then dissappears nice and fast, and when i type in scannow it says windoes cannotfind 'scannow'/ make sure u typed name in correctly and try again so on so forth


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This "is" how you're supposed to type it, "exactly":

sfc /scannow

make note of the space after sfc


----------



## kxhost (Nov 29, 2007)

J_S_Y_2005 said:


> rey to rollback to a previous system restore point in safe mode


How? :1angel: Never had to do that before so havn't a clue how to? Bare in mind in safe mode I also have no taskbar etc!


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

its doing a windows file protection and i had to put in my windows disc so this maybe suppose to fix it?


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

umm it finished but didnt say nething after wards...going to restart to see if nething happens


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

ya nothing happened  booo  any other suggestions ??

editted: ok so i am running it again, and the first time it kept asking me once and awhile to insert my windows os disc, so i did, and it kept asking for it, and i know my cd rom drive works, maybe its the wrong disc? it says operating ssystems on the top and says windows xp home edition on it and that its a reinstall dic, is this not the right one?


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

Try a repair install - boot with CD in and choose repair when the option is available to reinstall system files and keep your installed programs, JL.


----------



## kxhost (Nov 29, 2007)

Think last time I clicked the repair option on my XP Disk, it started in a dos based environment. How do I repair it from ther!?!


----------



## J_S_Y_2005 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is a link for instructions on how to do a repair install. Make sure you read it through before you try and do it and make sure to back up any important data you might want first. here is the link and good luck: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

seems to much work for lil ol me to do  and to high of a risks to do otherwise :-/ and the fac tthat its all down through going to start menu and that to back stuff up, as we dont have a start menu cuz no explorer, makes it harder :-/


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

that's the wrong repair option - there is another just a bit later in the install process. Use it.


----------



## J_S_Y_2005 (Nov 29, 2007)

XP Repair install

Please read carefully and make sure you followed the warning links before initiating the Repair Install. You can print a text version for reference. repair.txt

Boot the computer using the XP CD. You may need to change the boot order in the system BIOS so the CD boots before the hard drive. Check your system documentation for steps to access the BIOS and change the boot order. 
When you see the "Welcome To Setup" screen, you will see the options below 
This portion of the Setup program prepares Microsoft 
Windows XP to run on your computer:

To setup Windows XP now, press ENTER.

To repair a Windows XP installation using Recovery Console, press R.

To quit Setup without installing Windows XP, press F3.

Press Enter to start the Windows Setup. do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press R", (you Do Not want to load Recovery Console). I repeat, do not choose "To repair a Windows XP installation using the Recovery Console, press R". 
Accept the License Agreement and Windows will search for existing Windows installations. 
Select the XP installation you want to repair from the list and press R to start the repair. If Repair is not one of the options, END setup. After the reboot read Warning#2! 
Setup will copy the necessary files to the hard drive and reboot. Do not press any key to boot from CD when the message appears. Setup will continue as if it were doing a clean install, but your applications and settings will remain intact. 

Warning!! #2
If the Repair Option is not Available 
What should I do? Most important do not ignore the information below!

If the option to Repair Install is NOT available and you continue with the install; you will delete your Windows folder and the Documents and Settings folders. All applications installed that place keys in the registry will need to be re-installed and will require the original install media.

You should exit setup if the repair option is not available and consider other options. I have found if the Repair option is not available, you have a few paths I have listed below to try before XP requires a Clean install. 

Another option to consider since the cost of 100 gig hard drives has dropped to well under $75 would be to disconnect the current hard drive and install a clean XP from retail disks or restore media to a new hard drive. You can then connect the original hard drive after configuring the jumpers to a slave drive. You can retreive important files. One thing to remember, if a hard drive has not been formatted or written over by reinstalling, the data is accessabile. The less you access a hard drive after a non-boot episode; the better your chances of retreiving your data. 

Very important!!

If you still have the ability to access the Windows XP installation, backup all important files not restorable from other sources before attempting any recovery console or other trouble shooting attempts.


----------



## kxhost (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok excellent, will give that a try tomorrow!  Will an XP Pro disk be OK to use on the XP Home PC? Can you confirm that I will not loose any documents!

Thanks!!

Josh


----------



## Tyler21 (Nov 29, 2007)

i'm going to try mine now  oh nos i'm scared!


----------



## slvrbulletv6 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the same problem, i tried sfc/ scannow and also the recovery console, but still no avail. Only my background shows up under normal boot. Something is preventing my desktop to show. Prior to this I did have a virus where the AV detected it and "attempted" to clean it. Anyone have any other suggestions?

I want to attempt a system restore point but how can I access it when my desktop won't load on normal or even safeboot? What are the commands or protocols to get there without having to have to have the start menu load etc.?


----------



## J_S_Y_2005 (Nov 29, 2007)

When you boot into normal or safe mode hit ctrl, alt ,and delete at the same time to bring up the task manager then click file new task and type in "explorer.exe" without quotes make sure you go to the processes tab first and check to see if explorer.exe is already running. If it is running right click on the process and end it. then proceed with ctrl, alt ,and delete and run explorer.exe Please let me know if that works.:grin:


----------



## slvrbulletv6 (Aug 28, 2008)

J_S_Y_2005 said:


> When you boot into normal or safe mode hit ctrl, alt ,and delete at the same time to bring up the task manager then click file new task and type in "explorer.exe" without quotes make sure you go to the processes tab first and check to see if explorer.exe is already running. If it is running right click on the process and end it. then proceed with ctrl, alt ,and delete and run explorer.exe Please let me know if that works.:grin:


Aw man! I wish I did that...I couldn't wait and reformatted my HD.... =(

It was due for a clean anyway...converting from a grad school friendly laptop into a business friendly laptop. I will remember this for the next time though. Thanks!


----------

